# Rack from Homedepot sturdy enough?



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone uses the garage racks that homedepot sells as fish tank stands/ double stacker? I'm looking to buying this to put 2x 75gal tanks on it. What do you guys think?
Thankyou so much.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/4-s...ch-d-heavy-duty-nsf-certified-chrome-w/832129


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

Each shelf holds 800lbs so you're cutting it close. Tank water substrate you're at 800lbs.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I wouldn't trust my tanks on that rack. Home Depot and Canadian Tire sell much heavier duty racking, that has the plywood that sits on the shelves with it.


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

It would be cheaper and stronger to build a stand from 2x4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

MarcelBro said:


> It would be cheaper and stronger to build a stand from 2x4


This right here ^.

At that price point you could custom build something specific to your needs out of wood. It would be heavier for sure, but infinitely stronger - and besides, I assume once you find where it goes you're going to set it and forget it. So the weight would only be a problem when it's fully assembled.

I've had stacker stands before and here are two important considerations to keep top of mind;

1). Access to the tanks. You need enough room to get into the lower tank without making it impossible to get into the upper tank.
2). Viewing. If you put the bottom tank too low, or the top tank too high, you're going to make it difficult to sit back and enjoy the tank.


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

While marcelbro and Daryl both make valid points, I am with plumberboy on this one. Only for the simple fact that not everyone is handy with power tools and wood. 

Canadiantire and Home Depot both stock shelving units that are more solidly constructed and are more than capable of holding over 800lbs. It is just up to you to find one that works with the dimensions of your tanks.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep. A few screws and 2x4s and your set.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree with the posts above. We have a few racks like this at work, I wouldnt trust it though for tanks.

If you cant find designs online on how to build it with wood, im sure one of the members here could built it for a fee!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

All my racks are diy 2x4 construction, but not everyone has the space or time to build their own. If $ is not an issue, for a stacker stand, those heavy commercial racks are a sweet option!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well looks like everyone's a winner here all are great suggestions. Racking is easy to get in and out of places. 2x4 u build it and usually forget it, great but with rack systems it's not adjustable or flat pack like the rack. 
Just wouldn't trust that rack. 

There's pros and cons for both.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Don't do it !! 
With a aquarium stand, it is not so much how much it can hold vertically. 
Most stuff don't shift if the shelf is push laterally - water does.
There is very little lateral stability of in this rack.
2x4 or plywood stands could be bolted or screwed together. I never glue my stands.
They could be easily made adjustable and could be disassembled for moving or future modification.
I prefer plywood because they stay straight. Have Windsor Plywood or a friend rip 3/4" plywood and glue and screw two pieces together and it will be more stable and stronger than 2x4s.
If you want really strong, use 1" plywood - quite a bit more expensive but save on glue and screws and time.

Check out EZ-Rect. Made locally in N. Vancouver and easy to get parts. Type 1 Shelving | E-Z-Rect Manufacturing Ltd.

Pretty good resale value as well - if they are not too rusted, of course. Just sold a couple racks with no shelves on CL for $200 in less than 2 days. Was going to offer them on the forum but not quite the right sizes for tanks.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the tip! Went to HD to check them out and decided not to grab it.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

anyone looking to make extra cash? Looking to pay someone to build a stand in my garage. Ill pay for all the wood/screws but please if you can, have the tools.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have some 4 sets of EZ-Rect warehouse shelving that could take 2-75g (18 deep by 48 wide). Frames only - no shelves which is easy enough to make.
Enough for an entire fish room.
Waaaaaaay stronger than the ones from HomeDepot.
I could also build you some shelves as well but need to know what you want.
I will PM you my Tel #. We can talk.


----------

